

KinectKannon – Semi-autonomous Robotic T-Shirt Cannon - sedouard
http://stevenedouard.com/inside-kinectkannon-semi-autonomous-robotic-t-shirt-cannon/

======
derpderp12
Can we add a squirt gun to it? Then it can be a wet t-shirt cannon!

------
sedouard
lol it was painful. about $2.5K. Really its the pan/tilt controller that
killed the budget. The thing is theatrical quality... cost about $1300 itself.

------
jamie-chung
How much did you spend in parts to build?

